# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatie blijft uit

## angelique1985

hallo iedereen.

ik ben angelique en ik ben 24 jaar.
ik zit met een vraag ik ben in december gestopt met de pil omdat mijn vriend en ik heel graag een kindje willen.mijn menstruatie kwam na 4 dagen op gang en daarna helemaal niet meer .
ik heb toen een test gedaan maar die was toen negatief helaas.
wat moet ik nu doen ik heb erge last van mijn bosten moet veel plassen .
komt dit misschien bekend voor bij jullie .

groetjes angelique

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Angelique,

Er is een post http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=404 met gelijksoortige ervaringen, misschien dat je daar herkenning/erkenning vind?
Als je heel lang de pil hebt gebruikt kan het zijn dat je lichaam en/of hormonen in de war zijn waardoor de ongesteldheid onregelmatig is en het tijd nodig heeft om weer in balans te komen.
Als je zeker wilt weten wat er aan de hand is kan je het beste even langs de huisarts of een gynaecoloog gaan, want die kunnen je hormoonhuishouding en/of vruchtbaarheid testen en kijken of er iets anders aan de hand is waardoor je ongesteldheid uitblijft. Eventueel kan de huisarts je een kuur voorschrijven (Primolut) die ervoor zorgt dat de ongesteldheid weer opgewekt of regelmatiger wordt.
Ik hoop voor je dat jou ongesteldheid weer goed op gang komt!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## dotito

Hallo Angelique,

Wat je ook mischien kan laten doen,is een bloedafname.Zo kan je vragen aan je huisarts/gynecoloog of ze de waarde van je prolactine gehalte willen meten in je bloed.
Daar kunnen ze ook veel uit afleiden.

Beste Dotito, :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Angelique,

Heb je iets gehad aan de bovenstaande tips? En weet je al iets meer? Het zou natuurlijk wel super zijn als je alsnog zwanger blijkt te zijn!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## angelique1985

ik wilde vanochtend een afpraak gaan maken bij de huisarts na een hoop gespook door het huis vannacht .en vanochtend voelde ik me zo naar ging naar de wc en ja hoor menstruatie wa arrived helaas maar hadden jullie dat ook zo erg je eerste menstruatie dat ie 10 keer zo erg is nadat je was gestopt met de pil.
tijdens het slikken van de pil en ik kreeg mijn menstruatie had ik nooit ergens last van begreep ook niet wat vrouwen bedoelde met pijn .maar nu weet ik dat heel erg goed wat ze bedoelen maar is dat normaal. groetjes angelique

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Angelique,

Fijn dat je ongesteld werd dan weet je in elk geval dat het lichamelijk en hormonaal 'in orde' is  :Smile:  
Ik heb 10 jaar de pil geslikt, moet nu van de gyn een half jaar zonder pil om mijn hormoonhuishouding 'op orde' te brengen en ervaarde bij de 1e keer net als jou dat de menstruatie veel heviger is, het duurde ook 2x zo lang, ik moest vaker naar de wc en had veeeel meer pijn. Ik moet nog 2 of 3 maand zonder en dan gelukkig weer beginnen, want pijnstillers (ibu's) helpen niet...
Ik weet niet of het normaal is, de ene vrouw heeft er meer last van dan de andere...
Ik hoop voor je dat het snel over is en de pijn snel minder wordt en dat de poging van jou en je vriend om een kindje te krijgen gaat lukken!
Heel veel sterkte!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Als ik het zo hoor is het bij meerdere vrouwen zo dat de eerste keer menstruatie na het stoppen van de pil idd heviger is. Heb hier zelf geen ervaring mee, ik slik nu ong 3 jaar de pil en ben tussendoor nog niet gestopt.

Helaas dat je nu niet zwanger bent, maar positief blijven en blijven proberen! Hoop dat het jullie snel gaat lukken!
Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## angelique1985

vandaag valt de pijn wel mee ik hoop dat het niet te lang gaat duren maar hoe zit het nou precies de dgen dat je vruchtbaar bent was iets met dag 11 als je een cyclus hebt van 27 dagen.
groetjes angelique

----------


## Sylvia93

Hier is een link naar een artikel over alles wat met de pil en menstruatie te maken heeft, misschien heb je er iets aan: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=2746 (tis natuurlijk niet helemaal je vraag, maar misschien dat er wat tussen staat)

Hoe het met die vruchtbaarheid zit weet ik niet meer precies, het is bij iedereen anders. Hoop ook voor je dat het niet té lang gaat duren, je gaat je er al snel aan irriteren, vooral als je probeert zwanger te worden!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

_Het geproduceerde oestrogeen zorgt voor groei (= proliferatie) van het endometrium in de baarmoeder (uterus). Deze periode van menstruele cyclus heet daarom ook proliferatieve fase. Deze fase is wisselend in duur (7 tot 21 dagen). Dit heeft gevolgen voor de vruchtbare periode (zie verder). De tweede fase wordt luteale fase genoemd en begint op het moment dat de follikel gesprongen is, en de eicel er uit verdwenen is. Deze fase duurt bij 10% van de vrouwen met een regelmatige cyclus ongeveer 14 dagen, maar blijkt te kunnen variëren van 7- 19 dagen. Bij vrouwen met een onregelmatige cyclus is de onzekerheid nog groter. Meer dan 70% blijkt vruchtbaar voor de 10 of na de 17 dag van de cyclus. De eisprong kan ongeveer 14 dagen voor de volgende menstruatie geschieden, maar ook veel eerder of later. Dus niet noodzakelijk rond de 14e cyclusdag. Het tijdstip van de eisprong kan dus niet bepaald worden door enkel een aantal dagen te tellen sinds het begin van de cyclus of terugtellen vanaf het eind van de cyclus; vooral als de duur van cyclus van de vrouw onregelmatig is._  Verdere info in het artikel 'Menstruatie- artikels' http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=9005
Zoals Syl dus als aangeeft verschilt de vruchtbare periode van vrouw tot vrouw...
Je kan tegenwoordig wel zo'n test kopen dat je kan zien of je evolueerd, misschien dat als je ongeveer weet wanneer je ovuleerd je die test kan doen om het zeker te weten?
In elk geval fijn om te horen dat de pijn is afgezwakt!
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Owja heb idd een keer zoiets bij de apotheek zien liggen! Daardoor kon je via zo'n test zwanger raken etc, test was trouwens hartstikke duur (90 euro!!), maar je zult er vast ook wel simpelere uitgaves van hebben, dit was zo'n hele uitgebreide box  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl en Angelique,
Je hebt ze volgens mij in alle soorten net als zwangerschapstesten, van Clearblue ofzo tot aan de kruidvat eigen merken...
Je hebt ook nog de temperatuur/kalender methode, maarja om nou elke dag je temperatuur bij te gaan houden is ook weer zo wat... 
http://www.zwangerworden.nu/ovulatietest hier staat informatie over hoe je zo'n test kan gebruiken.
http://www.drogisterij.net/index.php...FdkB4wodLUdvkw hier staan prijzen van de te verkrijgen ovulatietest

----------


## sietske763

bij menstruatie pijn werkt naproxen 500mg erg goed.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ja idd, tegenwoordig heb je zoveel keuze op dat gebied!

----------


## dotito

Hallo Angelique,

Dat hevig bloeden daar moet je je geen zorgen over maken dat is normaal als je stopt met de pil.Heel u hormoonhuishouding is in de war he.
En wat ze bedoelen met die 11 dagen is?

ze bedoelen daarmee veertien dagen voor je ongesteld word,is je eisprong als je cyclus tenminste klopt.En paar dagen ervoor,is eigenlijk het vruchtbaarste moment.

Wens je veel succes,

Groetjes,D :Wink:

----------


## scoobydoo

hallo allemaal
mijn vriendin is bijna 3 maand overtyd
ze heeft een test gedaan maar die zecht dat ze niet is
echter groeit haar buik wel
weeten jullie meer van deze problememen \\

gr ]
hoop snel op een reactie ben erg onzeker hier over :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi scoobydoo,

Had hier net al een reactie over geplaatst op je profiel, maar doe het nogmaals omdat dit misschien handig informatie kan zijn voor andere leden ook!

Hebben jullie onveilige seks gehad? En is je vriendin aan de pil? Als ze de pil slikt is een zwangerschap vaak zo goed als uit te sluiten.

Het beste is om nu naar de huisarts te gaan, daar de situatie uit te leggen, en daar nogmaals een test laten doen, deze is vaak iets betrouwbaarder.

Het kan ook zo zijn dat je vriendin onregelmatig ongesteld is, of last heeft van stress, dan kan de menstruatie ook uitblijven, maar als jullie geheel onbeschermde seks gehad hebben is de kans op een zwangerschap wel groot.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## angelique1985

hallo iedereen .
ik ga maar weer is wat sturen de laatste keer dat jullie wat van mij hoorden was in februari en dat was ook de laatste keer dat ik ongesteld was.we zijn nu 4 maanden verder en nog steeds niks ik heb maandag een bloedonderzoek laten doen want me huisarts vond het ook een beetje vreemd ben erg moe me buik is goed opgezet en ik blijf eten alleen mijn testen zijn nog steeds negatief .en we willen zo graag een kindje alleen maak ik me zorgen dat ik niet ongesteld wil worden ik zou graag een doorverwijzing willen naar een gynecoloog maar me huisarts vind dit nog te vroeg kan ik niet gewoon zelf een afspraak maken buiten mijn huisarts om?

groetjes angelique

----------


## meisje15

Hee.

ik ben nu ook al ruim 2 maanden niet meer ongesteld en heb erg veel last van me buik maar ook als ik na de wc ga voor te plassen heb ik erg veel druk op de vagina, ik ben pas 15 en ben sinds me 13 ongesteld en voor die 2 maanden was ik best regelmatig. ik kan niet zwanger zijn want ik heb al meer als een jaar geleden voor het laatst seks gehad en de pil gebruik ik nog niet. heeft iemand misschien enig idee, want toen ik na de dokter ging vorige maand (toen was ik dus een maand niet ongesteld) zij hij dat je het wel een keer kan over slaan maar zit nu op 2 maanden en een week ofzo, iemand enig idee of tips?

Groetjes.

----------


## dotito

Misschien teveel aanmaak/stoornis van prolactine dat is een hormoon daardoor kan dat ook zijn dat de menstruaties wegblijven.

Laat anders eens bloed trekken daar kunnen ze veel uit afleiden.

----------


## meisje15

hee,

ik heb de dokter gebeld en ze hadde gevraagt of ik urine wou komen geven en dat testen. maar toch bedankt evtueel als hier niks uit komt kan ik nog bloed laten prikken!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Scoobydoo,
Is er al bekend of je vriendin zwanger is of niet?

@ Angelique,
He vervelend dat je zolang niet ongesteld bent geweest en dat de tests negatief zijn.
Wat kwam er uit het bloedonderzoek?
Als de ongesteldheid niet op gang komt en uit urine/bloed onderzoek blijkt dat je niet zwanger bent kan de huisarts een medicijn voorschrijven waardoor je ongesteldheid weer op gang kan komen.
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

@ Meisje15,
Vervelend dat je 2 maand niet ongesteld bent geweest en zo'n druk op je vagina voelt  :Frown:  De huisarts kan in je urine zien of je wel of niet zwanger bent en of je misschien een ontsteking of infectie hebt waardoor je misschien niet ongesteld wordt en/of je je zo voelt.
Hopelijk hoor je snel wat het is!
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Meisje15,

Succes! Hoop dat het niet al te ernstig is, laat je ons de uitslag weten?

----------


## meisje15

Ik laat de uitslag weten kan morgen ochtend pas urine brengen waarschijnelijk want was deze week pas met school weer begonnen dus had niet echt tijd nu kan ik het morgen even snel voor school brengen! dus zal volgende week pas de uitslag hebben.
Blaasontsteking zou het trouwens denk ik niet zijn want ik had gehoord dat het dan meer prikkende pijn was ofzoiets, en dit is echt druk ik dacht eerst ook blaasontsteking want als ik na de wc ook moet, moet ik ook echt rennen anders komt er al beetje urine uit voordat ik op wc zit. maar toch nog bedankt voor de tips enzo! ben benieuwd wat het is.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Meisje15

Sommige vrouwen hebben ook een blaasontsteking zonder dat ze er iets van merken! Maar het hoeft idd niet perse een blaasontsteking te zijn, heb je misschien ook een brandend/jeukend gevoel? Dat hoort weer meer bij vaginale schimmelinfectie. Maar wie weet is het bij jou wel iets heel anders.

----------


## meisje15

Nee, heb geen last van brandend/jeukend gevoel, dat is juist het rare, ik ben benieuwd wat het is of ze er uit komen, maar weet niet hoelang het duurt voor ze klaar zijn met dat testen, vn de urine. dus ik weet niet! we zullen zien! ben benieuwd:P!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Meisje15,
Toen ze mijn urine gingen testen voor of ik zwanger was kreeg ik binnen 5 dagen de uitslag doorgebeld.
Toen ze mijn urine gingen testen op blaasontsteking en andere infecties kreeg ik binnen 5 mnuten de uitslag van de assistente die het gelijk had gecontroleerd.
Ik hoop voor je dat je snel de uitslag krijgt!
Succes en sterkte!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Meisje15,

Ik kreeg idd ook dezelfde dag nog de uitslag van de urine, meestal kijken ze meteen ff, kunnen ze zo onder de microscoop zien!

----------


## meisje15

Ohh oke, nouja, dat zie ik dan wel, ik hoop dat ik het zo snel mogelijk weet, want word er wel een beetje moe van, is niet meer leuk zo. achja. komt goed ga ik vanuit! :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

> Ohh oke, nouja, dat zie ik dan wel, ik hoop dat ik het zo snel mogelijk weet, want word er wel een beetje moe van, is niet meer leuk zo. achja. komt goed ga ik vanuit!


Kan me hier helemaal wat bij voorstellen idd! Zou er ook flink moe van worden, hoop dat je snel een oplossing krijgt!

----------


## meisje15

> Kan me hier helemaal wat bij voorstellen idd! Zou er ook flink moe van worden, hoop dat je snel een oplossing krijgt!


jaa idd, maar ben vandaag na de dokter geweest toch een blaasontsteking je had gelijk! :Smile:  menstruatie weten ze alleen nog niet waar het aan ligt, hij zij dat ik nog maar even moest afwachten, hij zat te denken om de gynecoloog een echo te laten maken, maar hij zij wachten we nog even mee. heb de pil nu gekregen trouwens maar moest ik 2 weken na dat er de eierstok ofzo :Stick Out Tongue:  k weet niet meer prcies iets daarmee, maar ik begin er gewoon mee na me medicijne van blaasontsteking, want snapte het verhaal neit en een vriendin van mij heeft de zelfde pil en die had hem ook gewoon gepakt zo. dus! als volgende week niet de pijn over is moet ik ook weer terug komen. dus! maar toch bedankt voor alle tips en voor het helpen met denken wat het kon zijn!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Meisje15,

Ah toch een blaasontsteking, ja zo'n idee had ik wel al een beetje, heb zelf ontzettend vaak blaasontstekingen gehad en dan voel ik idd ook een bepaalde druk. En blaasontstekingen kun je ook hebben zonder veel pijn bij het plassen idd. Fijn dat het nu iig opgelost is, antibioticakuurtje nu dus. Denk trouwens dat je huisarts bedoelde dat je zou moeten wachten met de pil tot de eerste dag van je menstruatie (Meestal moet je met de pil beginnen op de eerste dag van je menstruatie, dat adviseren ze altijd). Overigens heb ik dat ook niet gedaan, ben zelf ook ergens tussendoor begonnen en bij mij heeft het geen kwaad gedaan, dus denk dat je na de antibioticakuur gewoon kunt beginnen met de pil.

----------


## meisje15

jaa ik ga ook na die kuur beginnen met de pil.
heb nu trimethoprim gekregen voor blaasontsteking en die hoef ik nu nog maar 4 dagen te slikken elke avond.
dus dat komt wel goed
en als het dan nog niet over is dan moet ik even terug komen, want dan gaan ze het nog even keer testen. dusja. maar ben benieuwd hoe het nu allemaal afloopt. anders met die ongesteldheid toch na de ginecoloog om echo te maken ofzoiets. dus we zullen zien.!

----------


## angelique1985

hier weer wat nieuws van mij .
ik loop nu voor onderzoeken in het ziekenhuis en ze zijn erachter gekomen dat ik het aan mijn schildklier heb die maakt een hormoon aan die mijn menstruatie stopzet .
aanstaande dinsdag moet ik weer naar het ziekenhuis en dan komt er een internist bij en die gaat dan kijken met mijn gynaecoloog wat we hieraan gaan doen voor de rest was mijn uitstrijkje helemaal in orde maar wat is dat een raar gevoel zeg maar mijn eitjes waren ook een beetje aan de luie kant zei mijn gynaecoloog .
groetjes angelique

----------


## meisje15

HeeHee, 

ik moet zeggen, de eerste dag dat ik me medicijnen in nam was het de 2e dag al meteen een heel stuk minder (mijn blaasontsteking), gister had ik er dus bijna gene last van, vandaag weer wel!, maar nu ook echt de jeukende pijn enzo. wat dus echt staat voor blaasontsteking. ik hoop in iedergeval dat het snel over is. 
ik had het vandaag met me vriend er over dat ik al zo lang niet meer ongesteld ben geweest en die dacht net als bij Angelique dat dat misschien wel aan mijn schildklier ligt. ik ben dus benieuwd!

Groetjes.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Angelique,
Hoe is het afgelopen bij de internist?

@ Meisje15,
Is de blaasontsteking al over?
Ben je inmiddels al ongesteld geworden of heb je je verder laten onderzoeken?

----------


## meisje15

ik ben inmiddels ongesteld geworden, ben nu ook aan de pil.
ik meot deze week weer ongesteld worden, blaas ontsteking klinkt raar maar hebk alleen nog s ochtends last van dus moet even kijken als het zo door gaat ga ik daar nog wel even mee terug naar de dokter!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Meisje15,
Fijn dat je inmiddels ongesteld bent geworden en dat je nu aan de pil bent!
Misschien dat als je 's nachts een keer naar de wc gaat dat je dan 's ochtends minder last hebt? 
Wel een goed idee om langs de dokter te gaan als de pijn aan blijft houden!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Meisje15,

Fijn om te horen dat het inmiddels goed is!
Maar de jeuk die jij beschrijft zou normaal gesproken niet bij een blaasontsteking horen, heb je nog last van jeuk of niet?
Ik ken het trouwens, ondanks dat ik geen blaasontsteking heb heb ik vaak 's ochtends ook last van mn blaas. Het klinkt heel raar maar slapen zonder ondergoed werkt heel goed. Wanneer je 's nachts slaapt zonder ondergoed krijgt de vagina de kans om te 'ademen' waardoor de zuurtegraad van de vagina weer zodanig goed wordt dat deze bacteriën dood. Sinds ik dus 's nachts slaap zonder ondergoed gaat het bij mij heel erg goed en heb ik er geen enkele last meer van!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Missch vaginale infectie door de blaasontstekingskuur, zou de jeuk kunnen verklaren...
Ik slaap het liefst zonder ondergoed, blijkt het toch ergens goed voor te zijn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sylvia93

> @ Syl,
> Missch vaginale infectie door de blaasontstekingskuur, zou de jeuk kunnen verklaren...
> Ik slaap het liefst zonder ondergoed, blijkt het toch ergens goed voor te zijn


Ja daar zat ik idd ook over te denken, maar als de jeuk nu natuurlijk over is is de kans op een schimmelinfectie heel klein!

Haha ja grappig dat het nog ergens goed voor is he? Tis zo vreemd, want het werkt echt perfect, nooit meer last van mn blaas 's morgens, ideaal!

----------


## meisje15

Hee,

ik heb de dokter weer ingelicht end ie zeggen dat ik opnieuw een urine test moet laten doen. maar ben nog ongesteld, dus moet nog even wachten!
maar hoop dat het allemaal goed komt heb er de laatste dagen niet meer super veel last van net als eerst maar nog wel beetje dus beter even nog een keer laten onderzoeken het zekere voor het onzekere! 
komt goed! :Big Grin: 

Groetjes,

----------


## christel1

Kan niet slapen zonder slipje, de rest moet wel uit maar anders heb ik echt het gevoel dat ik om de 10 minuten naar het toilet moet om te plassen en dat is het nu echt ook niet. Op het strand moet wel alles uit want met een natte bikini heb ik hetzelfde gevoel, daarom kom ik zo graag naar mijn noorderburen naar het strand
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## angelique1985

hier weer een berichtje van mij.
ik ben zo blij ik ben het sinds afgelopen weer geworden me vriend is ook goed getest alle uitslagen van mij waren prima in orde dus zal onze kinderwens nu wel uitkomen na een jaar druk geoefend te hebben hahaha hoop dat ik goed nieuws heb over een maandje .
groetjes angelique

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Angelique,

Wij gaan met je meehopen! Hou je ons op de hoogte?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

